
Apple found $40M in gold from used computers and phones - alexkehr
http://alexkehr.com/apple-gold/
======
brudgers
It's interesting to think of recycling as Apple securing a steady supply of
raw materials. It's a step borrowed from the carpet manufacturer, Interface.

[https://www.interface.com/US/en-
US/about/topic/Recycling](https://www.interface.com/US/en-
US/about/topic/Recycling)

